# Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

*Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln​*
Ob in Verbänden, Vereinen, aus Firmen, Stiftungen, der Dienstleistung für Angler oder einfach ganz privat:
In den Zeiten, in denen Angler immer mehr eingeschränkt werden, in denen Angeln verboten oder so stark reglementiert wird, dass man es gleich ganz lassen kann, stehen doch immer mehr Kämpfer für Angler auf.

Die sich, oft zusammen mit anderen, engagiert dafür einsetzen, dass Angler nicht immer mehr an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrückt werden und als teilweise fast schon "kriminell" eingestuft werden.

Die für den Erhalt der Angelmöglichkeiten statt für Verbote und Einschränkungen kämpfen.

Die gegen Regierungen, Verwaltungen, Behörden, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, und leider auch oft genug gegen die naturschützenden Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei zu Felde ziehen, von denen ja immer wieder neue und abstruse Forderungen für Einschränkungen, Verbote und Aussperrungen kommen.

Die aufzeigen, wie wertvoll Angeln in den verschiedensten Bereichen sein kann, ob für Kinder und Jugendliche beim kennen lernen einer so sinnvollen Freizeitgestaltung draussen in der Natur!

Auch, welche positiven Aspekte das Angeln für seelische wie körperliche Gesundheit haben kann, welche Leistungen Angler und Gewässerbewirtschafter AUF EIGENE Kosten durch Gewässerpflege und Hege für die Gesellschaft erbringen!

Die die Aspekte des Sozialen, der Gemeinsamkeit, gerade auch der Verständigung sowohl im lokal/regionalen Umkreis bis hin zu letztlich auch der Völkerverständigung dienenden Angelveranstaltungen, an denen man Teilnehmer mehrerer Nationen zusammen bringt, erkennen und fördern.

Auch gerade dadurch, dass in vielen europäischen Nachbarländer das Angeln viel einfacher und unbürokratischer möglich ist, nutzen viele deutscher Angler gerade in grenznahen Gebieten  diese Möglichkeiten, nehmen andere mit und fördern so auch den europäischen Gedanken.

Dass zudem das Angeln eine große, bis in die Bronzezeit zurückreichende Tradition und Kultur als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung hat und eigentlich ein schützenswertes Kulturgut wäre, wird auch immer wieder von engagierten Kämpfern für Angler und das Angeln eingebracht.

Auch gibt es viele, die dafür kämpfen, dass Angler zusammen mit anderen Nutzern und damit realen Schützern ein Gegengewicht zur spendensammelnden Mainstreamschützerindustrieideologie setzen, ob aus den Bereichen Jagd, Fischerei oder Landwirtschaft und Landbevölkerung. 

*Viel zu oft gehen aber solche lobenswerten Initiativen unter.*

Verbände oder Vereine haben oft keine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Privatleute sind oft auch nicht an Öffentlichkeit oder Ehrungen interessiert, sondern kämpfen einfach für "die Sache", die Angler, das Angeln.  

*Ein Grund mehr, dass wir uns mal dran machen, Menschen vorzustellen, die sich in besonderem Maße für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen.*


Ob sie Angler sind oder für Angler arbeiten oder mit Anglern kooperieren, ob in Verein, Verband  oder Firma - wichtig ist nur:
*Für Angler und Angeln, gegen immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen.*

Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich hier nacheinander einstellen, wen wir von Redaktionsseite meinen, da loben zu müssen und für würdig halten. 

Selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch gerne eure Vorschläge für solche tollen Menschen, die für Angler und Angeln engagiert kämpfen, mit Begründung natürlich, einbringen.

ALLE Genannten werden unabhängig davon, in welcher Reihenfolge sie eingestellt werden, auf Platz 1 stehen, es gibt keine Wertung/Ranking. 

*Alle, die sich so für Angler und das Angeln engagieren, sind nämlich eh immer die Besten, auf Platz 1!!*

Thomas Finkbeiner


*Die Geehrten in Reihenfolge der Ehrung* (KEINE Rangfolge/Wertung!)

Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Dirk Sazalowski

 Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Werner Klasing

Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln*






Foto Sazalowski von F. Möllers / AVN


*Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
 Dirk Sazalowski​*
Dirk Sazalowski ist ein wahrer Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln - vor allem für junge Angler.

In Osnabrück organisierte er (zusammen mit Johannes Lohmöller) den Widerstand, als PeTA versuchte, das Ferienpassangeln für Kinder zu torpedieren.

Verband (AVN) wie Verein (NWA) reihten sich ein und kämpften mit für die Kinder.

Nach langem Hin und Her, viel Einsatz und immer wieder Störfeuer seitens PeTA wie eines  Mitarbeiters in der Verwaltung gelang es Ende doch, gegen PeTA und Verwaltung diese und weitere Veranstaltungen für Kinder durchzuführen.

Bundesweit war die ein Vorbild, viele weitere Veranstaltungen, die PeTA kinderfeindlich torpedieren wollte, fanden dank dieses positiven Beispieles dann dennoch statt.

Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück

Wir bedanken uns bei ALLEN, die mitgeholfen haben, hier die Kinder nicht im Regen stehen zu lassen, sondern zum Angeln zu bringen.

*Wir ehren stellvertretend Dirk Sazalowski für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für Angler und Angeln, gerade in Verbindung mit Kindern.*

Ein leuchtendes Beispiel für alle Angler und alle organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer.

Im Anglerboard ist Dirk Sazalowski als 
saza
unterwegs.

--------------------------------------------------------​*Dirk Sazalwoskis anglerischer Lebenslauf*

Erstes mal geangelt: 
muss um 1977 gewesen sein. Zusammen mit dem Schwiegervater meines Onkels an einem Forellenteich. Ganz klassisch mit Bambusrute und Teig. Soweit ich mich erinnere haben wir 5 Forellen für Karfreitag gefangen. Ab spätestens diesem Tag, war es um mich geschehen. 

Bis zu meinem zehnten Geburtstag bin ich dann nur durch schwarzangeln aufgefallen. 

Neidisch habe ich immer mein späteres Hausgewässer, den Aasee in Ibbenbüren, umrundet, und den anderen beim Angeln zugeschaut. 

Am Tag meine 10 Geburtstags den Jugendfischereischein vom Amt geholt., Geburtstagsgeschenk Erstausrüstung am selben Tag gekauft und mit Tageskarte ab ans Wasser.

Eine Woche später dann der ersehnte Eintritt in den ASV Ibbenbüren. 

Ab dann wurde jede freie Minute am Wasser verbracht.  

Ich wurde von meiner Kindheit bis zum Erwachsenenalter immer von älteren Anglern unterstützt und ans Wasser mitgenommen. Diese Tradition möchte ich weiterführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln*







*Werner Klasing lehnte die Ehrung im Gespräch ab.
Er hat bisher weder vom VDSF, DAFV noch seinem Landesverband Ehrungen angestrebt oder akzeptiert.
Es gehört zum erwarteten Aufgabenbereich eines Funktionärs, dass er sich entsprechend engagiert, so Werner Klasing.*
​
*Anglerboard ehrt (trotzdem) engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
 Werner Klasing​*
Schon bevor die Verhandlungen zum Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV in Diskussion stand, übernahm Werner Klasing als Präsident des damaligen Landesportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen, heute umbenannt in Anglerverband Niedersachsen, die schwere Arbeit, einen jahrzehntelang VDSF-schützergeprägten Landesverband in einen Dienstleistungsverband für die in seinem Verband organisierten Vereine und deren Angler umzuformen. 

Darüber hinaus hatte er im Gegensatz zu den meisten seiner Kollegen in Landes- wie Bundesverbänden auch immer angelpolitisch das gesamte Angeln und alle Angler mit im Blick, und er schaute damit weitblickend über den Tellerrand hinaus. Vielleicht liegt es mit daran, dass er seit 2002 Vorsitzender des größten deutschen Angelvereins, des BVO Emden, mit über 10.000 Mitgliedern ist und somit praxisbezogen und inhaltlich auch alles von der unteren Vereinsebene her kennt. Etwas was ihn vom DAFV in Bezug Kompetenz und Kenntnis deutlich abgrenzt.

Aus erfahrenen wie neuen Funktionären aus dem Landesverband formte er ein schlagkräftiges, weil kleines und effizientes Präsidium. Ein Truppe junger und engagierter Hauptamtlicher kämpft gemeinsam mit Präsident und Präsidium für Angler, Angeln und die Vereine in Niedersachsen - und darüber hinaus. 

Den Status des größten Naturschutzverbandes in Niedersachsen trägt Klasing nicht als Grund für Verbote vor sich her, sondern nutzt es, um mit dieser Expertise gegen immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen zu kämpfen. 

Nachdem im Prozess des Übertrittes vom DAV in den VDSF mit anschliessender Umbenennung in DAFV schnell klar wurde, dass dieser neue DAFV die schlechten Seiten beider Vorgänger vereinen würde, statt für Angler und Angeln vorwärts zu gehen und in die Bresche zu springen, zog Klasing die Konsequenz und führte seinen Anglerverband Niedersachsen aus dem DAFV, um weiter glaubwürdig sein zu können im Kampf für Angler und Angeln.

Auch wenn dies nicht einfach war, zuerst Abstimmungsniederlagen mit sich brachte, standen Klasing  wie sein Präsidium und sein Hauptamt dennoch zu dem von ihnen als richtig erkannten Austritt aus dem DAFV und pro Glaubwürdigkeit. In gemeinsamer Überzeugungsarbeit unter Präsident Klasing schaffte dann der Anglerverband Niedersachsen den Austritt und konnte sich fortan voll auf die Vertretung und Dienstleistung für ihre Vereine konzentrieren und den Kampf für Angler und Angeln.

*Wir ehren Werner Klasing für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz und Kampf über die reine Verbandsarbeit hinaus für Angeln und Angler, stellvertretend für den Anglerverband Niedersachsen, das Präsidium, Hauptamt sowie Mitgliedsvereine, Funktionäre und da organisierte Angler .*

Ein leuchtendes Beispiel gerade für Funktionäre.

Werner Klasing ist nicht Mitglied im Forum von Anglerboard.


--------------------------------------------------------​*Werner Klasings anglerischer Lebenslauf*
Da Werner Klasing die Ehrung ablehnte, gibts auch keine Punkte zum anglerischen Lebenslauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln*

Mit einer solchen Ablehnung einer Ehrung kann ich leben:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverb...354821712303/1434803656600749/?type=3&theater

AVN ist klasse!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln*







*Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln:
Lars Wernicke​*
Lars Wernicke steht sinnbildlich für den Kampf von Anglern gegen immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen. Gegen Politik und Behörden und Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei mobilisierte er Angler, Kutterkapitäne, Wirtschaft, Presse etc., um einen lautstarken und öffentlich wahrnehmbaren Protest zu organisieren. 
Obwohl bereits von der Politik für Mai angekündigt, verhinderte er damit bis heute das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt.

Und das, obwohl der DAFV (auch für seine direkt betroffenen Mitgliedsverbände DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm) quasi schon eingeschränkten Verboten gegenüber den Staatssekretären in Bundeslandwirtschafts- und Bundesumweltministerium den Weg freigemacht hatte:





Er hat sich nicht beirren lassen, lud sogar immer wieder auch die anglerfeindlichen Verbände im DAFV zum mitmachen ein - obwohl, wie erwartbar, von dort kaum richtige Unterstützung kam.

Die erfuhr er mit Anglerdemo aber von vielen Anglern, der Politik, Medien und den Menschen vor Ort in Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen. 

Während der DAFV (auch für seine Mitgliedsverbände) Verboten quasi schon zustimmte (s.o.).

Und während der DAFV und Konsorten bei Staatssekretären hängen blieb, schaffte es Lars Wernicke bis zur Kanzlerin, woraus dann auch die klare Aussage bei der CDU/CSU-Antwort zu unserem Wahlprüfstein resultierte:


			
				CDU schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt auch für die Schutzgebiete der AWZ in Nord- und Ostsee. Es gibt keinen ausreichenden wissenschaftlichen Nachweis, dass die Angelfischerei hier zu einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet.
> Hier treten wir ganz klar der Auffassung der bisherigen SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen.




Hier die Aktionen, welche Lars Wernicke mit Anglerdemo zum Kampf gegen Angelverbote initiierte, (mit) organisierte und durchführte:
Anglerdemo, 22. April 2017 Fehmarnsund Fragen- und Infothread der Orga

Video: Anglerdemo Fehmarn

Anglerdemo 2.0 - Wir kämpfen weiter

Das OFFIZIELLE VIDEO zur Anglerdemo 2.0 - GÄNSEHAUT!!!

Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale

Anglerdemo 3.0: Merkel kommt nach Heiligenhafen!

Presseinfo zur Anglerdemo 3.0 und Übergabe einer Resolution an Bundeskanzlerin Merkel

Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt

*Wir ehren Lars Wernicke für seinen engagierten, rein privaten Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln! 
Für seinen engagierten Kampf gegen Angelverbote, anglerfeindliche Politik und Behörden und gegen einknickende Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV! Sowie stellvertretend  für ALLE, von Anglern, über Kutterkapitäne, Wirtschaft, Tourismus bis hin zur Bevölkerung vor Ort auf Fehmarn und in Heiligenhafen, die hier an der Seite der richtigen Angler gekämpft haben.*

Lars Wernicke ist Mitglied im Forum vom Anglerboard:
Fisherbandit1000


--------------------------------------------------------​*Lars Wernickes anglerischer Lebenslauf*
Angler seit 1975 (mit 4 Jahren begonnen in Dänemark)

Die ersten Jahre auf Plattfisch vom Boot mit Papa, als Jugendlicher auf Aal und Forelle

Mit eigenem Auto dann in den 90’ern viel auf Meerforelle (Spinnfischen), Plattfisch (Brandung, meistens Langeland und Fehmarn) und Dorsch (Kutter Heiligenhafen)

Seit 20 Jahren Zander und Aal am NOK und Elbe, Meerforelle an Flüssen/ Bächen (Bramau, Stör, Dänemark) und vom Strand und Dorsch vom Boot (Langeland, Als, Fehmarn)

Seit einigen Jahren überwiegend nur noch Dorsch vom eigenen Boot auf Langeland und Fehmarn, ab und an mal auf Zander an NOK und Elbe


----------

